# LED Neon flex



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Found this in an older thread and decided not to revive the dead. Has anybody used this product before and how did you like it?









LED Neon Flex - Dot-Free, Flexible Linear Lighting


LED Neon Flex is weatherproof and UL compliant. This fixture is suitable for interior and exterior applications and is available in a DMX512 programmable version.




www.ledneonflex.com





@99cents, this was from one of yours.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I walked away from that job so I’m no help. Anybody else?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> I walked away from that job so I’m no help. Anybody else?


Dang. Hopefully somebody has installed a product similar to this.

Thanks dude.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> I walked away from that job so I’m no help. Anybody else?


Quitter!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

backstay said:


> Quitter!


🤣
The customer kept adding things expecting me to hold my price. Then it got delayed and I would have been up there freezing my ass off in the middle of winter. I told him I wasn’t interested and he threatened to sue me. All he had was an expired quote. That was it. I walked.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> 🤣
> The customer kept adding things expecting me to hold my price. Then it got delayed and I would have been up there freezing my ass off in the middle of winter. I told him I wasn’t interested and he threatened to sue me. All he had was an expired quote. That was it. I walked.


Ugggh. Glad you dodged that one!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

So anyways, anybody installed this stuff before?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Should be able to find somebody.....


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> View attachment 165816
> 
> 
> Should be able to find somebody.....


The pictures from recent projects are pretty impressive. But very high end. All really big projects.

It can be hard finding good quality stuff for little jobs.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Must have been a slow year, they had 50,000 jobs completed in 2021. I can't take this website seriously. They used every single free plug-in available on Wordpress. There is a lot of content with very little information. Half of the claims are blatant lies. As far as I can tell this is just a customer service company that re-sells generic LED flex. I would find a cheaper supplier without all of the BS.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> *I would find a cheaper supplier without all of the BS.*


Please, I’m all ears. Send me a link and that’s all I need

I’ve got zero ties to this supplier. Just looking for some good quality products that can be used on store fronts, inside businesses, exterior lighting around windows/soffits/islands/cashiers registers - *whatever!*

Got a exterior soffit job that I’m still trying to find a way to get it in the budget. It’d be a good job if I could find something. The stuff my supplier quoted me was great quality but about 6x the price that I was expecting it to cost.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't know if this is cheaper but we have been using their products for years now with good success. Lucid™ Flexible LED Neon Strip Light - Side Bend - 32FT

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Forge Boyz said:


> Don't know if this is cheaper but we have been using their products for years now with good success. Lucid™ Flexible LED Neon Strip Light - Side Bend - 32FT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That looks real good. It’s definitely the style I’m looking for. 

Some of the other brands online are 120v, so its easier to figure out how much you need and how much everything costs. When it comes to 24v stuff, the extra costs for power supplies & controllers is a bit of a curve ball. I need to get over that learning curve.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

MHElectric said:


> Please, I’m all ears. Send me a link and that’s all I need


Have you tried a local sign shop? There are a few in Canada that sell cUL certified LED "neon" signs.

I haven't used this product personally, but something like this: 12V Single Color 5m LED Neon Flex - LED Montreal


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

I just put up some red and blue 360 LED Neon in a bar from ropelight.ca 

120V, shipped fast, install went well. To early to tell how long it lasts, but all good so far.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Mobius87 said:


> I just put up some red and blue 360 LED Neon in a bar from ropelight.ca
> 
> 120V, shipped fast, install went well. To early to tell how long it lasts, but all good so far.
> 
> ...


Looks good. 

How many feet did you guys install and how long did it take?


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

MHElectric said:


> Looks good.
> 
> How many feet did you guys install and how long did it take?


It took 2 of my guys about 3 hours to put up 160' around the edge of a bulkhead. We also cut and spliced it every 10 feet to alternate colours, so that took a bit longer. Plugs in to a 120V outlet on one end. We had two feed ends in this case, capped off each in the middle where they met.

We used clips every foot. Would probably go with the mounting channel instead of the clips for long straight runs next time, keep it a little straighter.


----------

